# pics from the St. Augustine Alligator Farm



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

pics of the gator farm we visited on our honeymoon, eeeeeeehhhhhh romantic huh?







St. Augie Gator Farm


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some sweet pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My uncles got a gator farm back in India....lol theyre so boring and just like to sun bathe a lot. I prefer the bunnies lol.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice pictures indeed, the pictures laballed american crocodiles are however Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman....FYI..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice shot, Thanks for sharing

Here's a live shot of Gomec being fed. What an incredible animal...
from http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/natsci/herpetolog.../!cpor5.htm


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow thats awesome!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Nice shot, Thanks for sharing
> 
> Here's a live shot of Gomec being fed. What an incredible animal...
> from http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/natsci/herpetolog.../!cpor5.htm


 Sweet pic


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

yea, even though he wasnt alive, the stuffed Gomek was by far the most terrifying thing ive ever seen. i have no fear of any person, but the blind fury of a large animal is something not to be messed with, ya know. you cant reason with animals, they do what they do cause thats what they do. and in the case of an enormous croc like Gomek, what they do is stalk and eat. and they do it very well as evolution has shown us.

CK- you are correct, i mislabeled the Cuviers caimen. i do have one or two pics of the american croc. those Cuviers were absolutely evil lookin tho, they were damn near black with those yellow teeth jutting out everywhere, wicked


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Nice shot, Thanks for sharing
> 
> Here's a live shot of Gomec being fed. What an incredible animal...
> from http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/natsci/herpetolog.../!cpor5.htm


 HOLY SH*T







..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that guy is huge


----------

